# A service anouncement for all Emt's and Medic's...



## emtfarva (Feb 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKDuuxptIdY[/YOUTUBE]



Don't leave your keys in the truck. It is kinda hard to explain this to your *BOSS!!!!*


----------



## sdemtb (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, thing doesn't handle too bad at 85mph. I bet whoever was in charge of the OC Division shat himself at home watching that.

I'll keep that in mind though, always take the keys out.


----------



## silver (Feb 11, 2009)

hmm thats brutal. Lesson learned I hope though.

Who also steals an ambulance?
1. They are hard to hide
2. The police can go faster than you in their interceptors.


----------



## sdemtb (Feb 11, 2009)

silver said:


> hmm thats brutal. Lesson learned I hope though.
> 
> Who also steals an ambulance?
> 1. They are hard to hide
> 2. The police can go faster than you in their interceptors.



Who said criminals were smart?h34r::wacko:


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 11, 2009)

silver said:


> hmm thats brutal. Lesson learned I hope though.
> 
> Who also steals an ambulance?
> 1. They are hard to hide
> 2. The police can go faster than you in their interceptors.



1. I crackhead if I remember right
2. I don't think the police even knew about the guy. I belive the helo found him first.



A side note: Have your service check into anti-theft. We have it and love it. It is great for hot and cold days. We have a button we push and then we can take the keys out and the truck stays running until you hit the brake petal.


----------



## imurphy (Feb 11, 2009)

A lot of our ambulance back home have a great idleing system, where you can leave the engine running and take the keys out. Once you get in, you put the keys back in you drive away without having to start.

With no keys, once you drop the e-brake, the engine shuts off. Good system, especially when it's cold outside!


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 14, 2009)

I think the driver thought the city was just an EVOC training course... he failed.


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 14, 2009)

Linuss, he stole that rig....


----------



## imurphy (Feb 14, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Linuss, he stole that rig....



He gave it back... He just borrowed it!


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 14, 2009)

that's not an EVOC how to video? h34r:


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

emtfarva said:


> 1. I crackhead if I remember right
> 2. I don't think the police even knew about the guy. I belive the helo found him first.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow you guys got flowers for brakes?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 15, 2009)

Veneficus said:


> that's not an EVOC how to video? h34r:



No no no! He is actually an EVOC _instructor_. I think some of my partners took classes from him!:wacko:


----------



## JonTullos (Feb 15, 2009)

imurphy said:


> He gave it back... He just borrowed it!



This reminds me of an ambulance theft that happened when I was doing 911 dispatch.  Got a call from the hospital that said someone stole an ambulance while the crew was unloading a pt.  About 45 minutes later we got a call saying the ambulance had been returned (the S.O. never caught up with the guy) and that security was holding the suspect for the deputies.  Found out that the guy had a history of doing things like this and said he "just wanted to see what it was like."  He claimed that he hit the siren and everything.  I think they wound up dropping the charges basically because they determined he meant no harm and, well, he was just crazy.

Personally I think he should still be in jail but that's just me.


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 15, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Wow you guys got flowers for brakes?


 
Petal, Pedal, same difference


----------



## medic417 (Feb 15, 2009)

emtfarva said:


> Petal, Pedal, same difference




LOL.  Right.


----------

